
Yet Another Boingo HotSpot Loophole for Free Wi-Fi at Airports - skaul
http://shivankaul.com/blog/2015/11/03/boingo-hotspot-loophole.html
======
sithadmin
Welp, cat's out of the bag. Guess I'll count on this being fixed before the
next time I need it.

